

Heello . . . Join the convesation  - thoughts? - datums
http://heello.com/live

======
anigbrowl
1\. What makes this different from Twitter?

2\. I'm tired of invites to 'join the conversation'. I have yet to have a good
conversation with a large crowd of random strangers; otherwise rush hour on
the subway would be an intellectual feast. Robinson's law: As the number of
participants in a conversation increases, the collective IQ asymptotically
approaches that of the dumbest participant. Markets function because people
have to _act_ by making specific trades and other participants must try to
infer what reason lay behind the behavior. The more participants in a market
talk to each other, the higher the likelihood that they will fall victim to a
collective delusion.

